# Best-smelling Cigars



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

I think some cigars just have an outstanding aroma in the smoke. I bought a fiver of Padilla Miamis, and every time I lit one, it was aroma therapy:tongue1: Not my favorite flavors, but the room aroma was out of this world. 

What are your favorites for aroma?


----------



## Mr.Erskine (Dec 5, 2008)

Padron 1964
Exile
RP The Edge maduro


----------



## beezermcd (Jan 21, 2009)

All-time favorite aroma: menthol grape swisher sweets. Just incredible.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I had a cab of Partagas Petit Coronas from 2000 that smelled of barn yard but in a heavenly way - you know the smell once you smell it.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Cain Habano has a very distinct sweet smell to it.


----------



## bmatt1 (Dec 1, 2009)

best that ive smelled would have to be the NUb maduro


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Whenver I am out and I smell a cigar I find myself following the aroma,,no matter what it is. I haven't too many cigars that were offensive to me but there are a few. The rest of them are great,,,esp. the ones that I smoke.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Is it just me? When I'm smoking a cigar, I can't tell what the "room aroma" is like.

Now, aroma a cold is a different story ... nothing like sticking your nose in a box of beautiful cigars, esp. CCs!


----------



## LightsOut (Mar 7, 2009)

Padron's have a delicious distinct aroma. I can identify a Padron being smoked.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

BadMormon said:


> I think some cigars just have an outstanding aroma in the smoke. I bought a fiver of Padilla Miamis, and every time I lit one, it was aroma therapy:tongue1: Not my favorite flavors, but the room aroma was out of this world.
> 
> What are your favorites for aroma?


I've had more that one person say that they like the smell of a Paddy Miami.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Drew Estate: Java or Tabak... smells so good


----------



## ncstogie (Oct 24, 2008)

I've had compliments on a Diamond Crown Maximus by a non smoker too boot!
Also one time a Gurkha rare breed someone said smelt nice
thats all that comes to mind


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

A while back I was smoking an Alec Bradley Overature in the garage. The wife came out to smoke a cig and asked what I was smoking, it smelled good.

A couple days ago I was at the local pool hall smoking the same thing and had 3 different non-cigar smokers complement on the smell.

They were pretty nice from my side of the cigar too.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Is it just me? When I'm smoking a cigar, I can't tell what the "room aroma" is like.
> 
> Now, aroma a cold is a different story ... nothing like sticking your nose in a box of beautiful cigars, esp. CCs!


Nope...not just you. Can't say I've experienced sticking my nose in a box of CC's, but I love opening my humi!


----------



## ComicalFerret (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont know about the smoke smell, but the sweet smell of a Fuente curly head is amazing compared to the taste:yuck:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

+1 Nub Connecticut
Camacho Liberty 2008
A infused Gurkha that a member was smoking


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

This little Fonseca Cadetes is quite aromatic!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I remember the first RASS I smoked had a fantastic aroma. I usually don't take much notice of the smell.


----------



## Vegasgz (Sep 22, 2008)

LightsOut said:


> Padron's have a delicious distinct aroma. I can identify a Padron being smoked.


Agreed. I remember lighting a Padron 1964 whilst speaking to my father (a former cigar smoker) and him commenting on how much he enjoyed the aroma, something he has only done 3-4 times. He also really enjoyed the CAO Brazilia, AF Hemingway, I forget the others.


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

My wife says the nub Habano smells good. She doesn't say that about any of the others.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I have to second the PAMs for their aroma. I always get complimented on their aroma, even from the females. GoF has a great aroma, as do Anejos. 

For CC, Ramon Allones is always a head-turner.


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Bolivar belicosos finos! Unbelievable
Partagas serie D 4
RASS
Padron 1964

honourable mention to Tatuaje


----------



## ShortyStogie (Oct 7, 2009)

Benji,

Have to second the Partagas D4, although, hands down of the Cubans I've smoked, it has to be the Cohiba Piramides... luxurious to no end.

A close second in my mind is the Montecristo Edmundo and the Bolivar Royal Corona.

Yummy!

-SS


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

I think that my Monte 2's has a great aroma too them!
Just my two cents!!eace::beerchug:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> I have to second the PAMs for their aroma. I always get complimented on their aroma, even from the females. GoF has a great aroma, as do Anejos.
> 
> For CC, Ramon Allones is always a head-turner.


Don
My wife has told me that if I was going to smoke in public
I should smoke the PAM and/or the RASSS.
I took that as "Al I think you need more of them"
In an effort to keep her happy, I obliged and have several boxes
of both............


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Don
> My wife has told me that if I was going to smoke in public
> I should smoke the PAM and/or the RASSS.
> I took that as "Al I think you need more of them"
> ...


LOL:rofl:


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> Don
> My wife has told me that if I was going to smoke in public
> I should smoke the PAM and/or the RASSS.
> I took that as "Al I think you need more of them"
> ...


:hail::hail: I think that is what she was saying Al!! :hail::hail:


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

rudeJARHEAD said:


> Cain Habano has a very distinct sweet smell to it.


Oh Yeah!!!

Don't forget the aroma left on the fingers ahhhhhh BOFS :rofl:


----------

